# 2-12 [Slab Crappie & Fat Largemouth on Escambia]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hit up the river today after class for a couple hours with Mitch, Caleb, & Taylor. I was throwing the fly rod the whole time & ended up hooking into some fun fish, one of which was a fat largemouth. She was bleeding really badly because she swallowed my fly, so we decided to keep her, although I generally don't ever keep bass. In Wisconsin, where I'm from, it's just normal practice to release them. Upon cleaning her I saw that she was full of eggs, which brings me to this question - when do largemouth start spawning here? Where I'm from in Wisconsin it's not until May-ish, but I'm guessing it's earlier here? Anyways, back to fishing. We hit a few more spots that produced some fish, though nothing substantial. Caleb did end up landing a fat 12'' crappie on a small spinnerbait, which was pretty cool. He went home for dinner too! Beautiful afternoon on the water with some great friends - can't beat that!

*Tally for the day:*

*Caleb:* Fat 12'' crappie
*Me:* Tiny pickerel & a fat 15.5'' largemouth
*Taylor:* Nada
*Mitch: *Zip

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, & that photo of Mitch is of him taking a break from fishing to cut his toenails. Nothing odd about that, right?


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's the best time to cut 'em after you been in the water awhile.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice fish. They wont spawn until Mid to late March. However females will start building egg sacks in Midwinter. In most cases all fish do this. They grow their eggs for several months before actually spawning..


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> Nice fish. They wont spawn until Mid to late March. However females will start building egg sacks in Midwinter. In most cases all fish do this. They grow their eggs for several months before actually spawning..












All depends on the weather...


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice work guys, the river is always a lot of fun with all the species that live there. It all depends on the weather when the bass start spawning around here. Last year on Seminole we had a warming trend in December and the fish went into prespawn and were spawning in early January. The big wave didn't come up until mid February though which is usually when it all begins. We caught some solid prespawn fish in early January this year also, haven't seen any spawning yet though.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Some fish will carry eggs all year long even if they never spawn.


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

So bull reds at night, followed by crappie & bass on the river, followed by specs at sunset...and its not even Saturday yet? Congrats young man, you are living the good life. :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jonscott8 said:


> So bull reds at night, followed by crappie & bass on the river, followed by specs at sunset...and its not even Saturday yet? Congrats young man, you are living the good life. :thumbup:


Just wait till you see my report from last night. Just got back to my apartment. Mitch & I hit 3 Mile with the yaks again & tangled with some more bulls. 

Glad you enjoy the reports man!


----------

